# URL bbcode in Editor einbauen?



## Shorty1968 (14. September 2012)

Hallo ich habe in meinem phpbb diesen Editor MOD und in diesen möchte ich diesen MOD einbinden,das es mit der URL genauso ist wie hier,aber alleine schaffe ich das nicht.

Im Better Prombt 4 bbcode MOD steht.

styles/prosilver/template/editor.js das diser Code:

```
/**
* Set Caret POsition
*/
 function setCaretPosition(caretPos) {
   var elem = document.forms[form_name].elements[text_name];
    if(elem != null) {
        if(elem.createTextRange) {
            var range = elem.createTextRange();
            range.move('character', caretPos);
            range.select();
			storeCaret(elem);
        }
        else {
		if(document.selection){
		        elem.focus();
                elem.setSelectionRange(caretPos, caretPos);
			}
        else if(elem.selectionStart) {
                elem.focus();
                elem.setSelectionRange(caretPos, caretPos);
            }
            else {
                elem.focus();}
        }
    }
}
```
und dieser Code:

```
// Open tag
        // insert_text(bbopen + bbclose); 

        // Better Prompt 4 BBCodes / 4seven / 2011

        // img
        if (bbopen == '[ img]')
        {
        jPrompt(img_wiz_2, '', img_wiz_1, function(img){
        if(img){ 
        setCaretPosition(caret_pos);
        insert_text('[ img]' + img + '[ /img]');}
        });
        }
		
        // url
        else if (bbopen == '[ url]')
        {
        jPrompt(url_wiz_2, '', url_wiz_1, function(url_title){
        if(url_title){
        jPrompt(url_wiz_3, '', url_wiz_1, function(url){
        if(url_title&&url){ 
        setCaretPosition(caret_pos);
        insert_text('[ url]' + url_title + '[ /url]');}
        });
        }
        });
        }

        // flash
        else if (bbopen == '[flash=]')
        {
        jPrompt(fla_wiz_2, '', fla_wiz_1, function(flash_width){
        if(flash_width){
        jPrompt(fla_wiz_3, '', fla_wiz_1, function(flash_height){
        if(flash_width&&flash_height){ 
        jPrompt(fla_wiz_4, '', fla_wiz_1, function(flash_url){
        if(flash_width&&flash_height&&flash_url){ 
        setCaretPosition(caret_pos);
        insert_text('[flash=' + flash_width + ',' + flash_height + ']' + flash_url + '[/flash]');}
        });
        }
        });
        }
        });
        }
		
        // Better Prompt 4 BBCodes / 4seven / 2011

        else{

        insert_text(bbopen + bbclose);}
```
eingebaut werden sollen,aber ich weiss nicht wo und wie,den die Such angaben aus der Anleitung gibt es bei dem Editor ja so nicht.
Der Autor des Better Prombt bbcodes MOD sagt das es angepasst werden muss,aber er dafür keine Zeit hat,deshalb muss ich es selber versuchen und hoffe das mir hier jemand dabei hilft.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. September 2012)

Kann mir niemand helfen?

Gibt es eventuell eine möglichkeit einen solchen bbcode selber im Editor zu erstellen?


----------

